# Has anyone heard of ACAS?



## TGAP (Apr 7, 2013)

Has anyone heard of a company called ACAS - A Cut Above Services? They contacted me wanting me to do some work just wondering if anyone has heard of them.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

sounds like a landscaper looking to sub cheap lawncuts.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I passed. Read the price list and the non-compete agreement.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

I subbed for them for two years and made good money. I grossed 118,000 with the last year but then thigs went south. I got screwed on one job then another then another then another. I finally started to stand up to them and then no work. They put two or three contractors in one area so they always have a back up if you arent the great new thing this week. I was their third vendor in TN and covered From the kentucky line down to chattanooga in 2011 then i moved to chattanooga and cut my area down to 6 counties. I still made good money but this is when i started getting screwed. They now use a bunch of females that have no experience and will hound you 60 times a day. They like the term discoloration. You will get all of you bids back but alot will be cut. The work for MCS and started with corelogic when I quit in Feb of this year. 


If you proceed get everything in writing even bid changes. Do not do anyones elses work without bidding it first. Grass cut paid $30 for anything under 11000 sqft and $45 from there to 15000 sqft and bid anything over that or 12". I did alot of trash outs for them. 

Anything else just ask or pm me.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

Forgot to ad their money is goo but pay only by check and is usually late by a few days. They pay every two weeks and if they pay on the 7 th this month then that is the day they send the check out and it is usually a friday they send it out. Their bank is only local to florida so you cant cash it anywhere but your bank and mine put holds on them all the time even when i had the money to cover the check.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

hammerhead said:


> sounds like a landscaper looking to sub cheap lawncuts.


That is what they were but the money was not bad.

They do owe me alot of money and ill leave it at that.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

TGAP said:


> Has anyone heard of a company called ACAS - A Cut Above Services? They contacted me wanting me to do some work just wondering if anyone has heard of them.


I just noticed you were in Indiana. They are not in that are and only have two states as of Feb of this year. I do not work for them anymore they never sent any emails about needig vendors up that way.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

They get work from SCREWGUARD and MCS. So, when SG plays their games with them, they will tickle down to you....


----------



## TGAP (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks guys, I passed on them, even tho I am only working for regionals right now their pricing is just too low.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

A cut below the profit belt


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

As with most companies that are subbing out someones work...they are starting to feel the nationals squeeze for their profit margins...BOTG folks are starting to say no to them more and more every day....


----------

